# Memory Lane Swap meet



## Foxclassics (Oct 10, 2016)

Does anyone know when the October meet is?


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ricobike (Oct 10, 2016)

October 20th - 22nd

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/memory-lane-fall-swap.96028/#post-624396


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks, I will be there 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2016)

be good to see you again foxclassics .what are you bring to the show  from bicycle larry


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 12, 2016)

I will be on the lookout for a large tank for a Jaguar in black if anyone has one to bring


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 12, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> be good to see you again foxclassics .what are you bring to the show  from bicycle larry



I've picked up about 8 bikes a few wagons and tricycles since the summer show so I'm not sure yet.  Trying to get my bigger trailer unloaded into the smaller one to bring it all. Dayton Huffman Hawthorne, etc. Just picked up a mid 30's Hawthorne that is real nice with a Dayton crank last night. Are you bringing anything?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 12, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> I've picked up about 8 bikes a few wagons and tricycles since the summer show so I'm not sure yet.  Trying to get my bigger trailer unloaded into the smaller one to bring it all. Dayton Huffman Hawthorne, etc. Just picked up a mid 30's Hawthorne that is real nice with a Dayton crank last night. Are you bringing anything?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



 yes a few parts and tires and seats no bikes so far!!!!


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 20, 2016)

Who is at the Memory Lane Classic bicycle swap meet? Rained most of the day here so I decided to head up in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 20, 2016)

Everybody's here except you and Larry!!!


----------



## bashton (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes, plenty of rain, but us die-hards still showed up.

Purchased an awesome 71 Ross Barracuda from Jungle Terry for my collection and as always, some parts from the ML gang and finally met Rory in person
. 
Thanks go out the Memory Lane for holding this event!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 27, 2016)

What's everyone's thoughts on the price hike to setup from  $25 to  $50 if you have a truck with a trailer next year?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 27, 2016)

If you take up 2 spots you pay for 2 spots.   Just my opinion


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2016)

Still worth it. It's a great show.


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 27, 2016)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> If you take up 2 spots you pay for 2 spots.   Just my opinion



Never heard of it being 2 spots?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 27, 2016)

They always charged me for 2 spots when I used to take a trailer.


----------

